
Ask HN: What do you think of this résumé template? - wnm
As a sideproject, I&#x27;m working on a couple of tools for software developers to help them create a résumé, track job applications, and get the job they want.<p>It&#x27;s not quite ready yet, and before I launch I wanted to ask the community what they thought about the résumé template? How do you like the design? Is it too verbose? Whats missing? Does it look professional?<p>Link: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;demo.programmercv.com&#x2F;
======
wnm
clickable: [http://demo.programmercv.com/](http://demo.programmercv.com/)

Also, when finished, it's going to be a free, jekyll based template, more
infos and how to set it up on your github pages account here:
[http://programmercv.com/resume-template](http://programmercv.com/resume-
template)

